# Antec P183 Mod



## Azma (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi all!

I got rid of my Silverstone Fortress FT01 chassis not longago and got a P183 case. I have had the P183 chassis for a while now actually but my dremmel died on me when I had started to make some progress. I'll post some pictures of what I've done so far and go a little closer on what I am going to do.

I also had an EVGA SLI LE motherboard that allso died on me, I then got a UD7 Gigabyte motherboard on RMA. The Gigabyte board wont work with the black and red theme I`m going for so I am going to buy the new Evga X58 FTW3 motherboard.
So what im going to do with the case are paint the case black, cut holes for cables, etc. PSU and cables are already sleeved. I`l allso make a new floor between the PSU area and motherbord area.
I have since started and cut out grates that sit in front of the fans, came as far as just over half way on the bottom fan grill and then my dremmel died. :fup:
http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/7358/dsc1300b.jpg

And here are som pics of the floor i mentioned.

Without the plate.
http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/3947/dsc1299t.jpg

Whit the plate.
http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/8808/dsc1298w.jpg

I have sleeve and replaced the original blue LEDs with red diodes on the frontpanel.
http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/4892/dsc1302s.jpg

update  2
Still have not received any new DREMEL so no new update  s on the cutting. What I have done is that i have made a Casefan powersplitter. Its a very simple disign but i works.
Here you can see when the splitter, that I have tuckt in the "tool / screw" box that comes with the chassis.
http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/7526/dscn3114w.jpg
http://img541.imageshack.us/img541/4650/dscn3113q.jpg
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/6233/dscn3110a.jpg

Here`s the bak of the case. Hade to mount all the hardware since i was going to a Local Lan event.
http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/7776/dscn3111e.jpg

Here is the inside of the case before the Lanparty.
http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/6306/dscn3116.jpg

update  3
Well then, I've got a new dremmel and it feels good to do some cutting again.
http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/4121/dscn3118v.jpg
http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/8187/dscn3123u.jpg
http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/5980/dscn3120t.jpg

Had too cut out some of the side door to make room for the rubber grommets on the fan.
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/8335/dscn3127t.jpg

And here is the original floor gone.
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/8154/dscn3124vm.jpg

I have now sandblasted and painted the case. Its looks good and im happy whit the result.
http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/3953/dsc0053ym.jpg
http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/305/dsc0060zx.jpg
http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/9493/dsc0062q.jpg
http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/5307/dsc0063nl.jpg
http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/7306/dsc0066yt.jpg

Better picture of the case after painting
http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/8664/hihivx.jpg
http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/5006/dsc0207tq.jpg

I will do more with the case when i get the new motherboard and post some more info and pics then. Hope you all like it so far.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 25, 2010)

amazing job


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 31, 2010)

that's a great mod. i myself own a P180 and have been taking a Dremel to it to make way for a full WC loop. regarding that bottom fan intake where the HDD cages is, did you just cut the metal frame where the fan would have been?


----------

